# differences between 2009 Ultegra SL - 2010 Ultegra 6700



## LOUISSSSS

Between these two groupsets, what are the specific difference? is the 2010 a good bit better than the 2009 Ultegra SL?


----------



## Sebastionmerckx

Hidden cables on the 2010 6700 for starters...Also a bit lighter and the front shifting is a bit better as well.Shifting tends to engage faster and there's a slightly different brake engagement than before....There's nothing life changing about 6700 compared to SL...I think it really depends on what you prefer feel wise and look wise. For what it's worth,if you can find SL for sale new still,it'll be about a hundred bucks cheaper than 6700.I have both,ride both, and don't prefer one over the other.


----------



## asad137

Hoods are shaped differently (more like SRAM), and supposedly 6700 will only let you upshift two gears with one throw vs. three gears with 6600/SL.


----------



## jermso

pathetic 2 gears upshifts on the 6700. the old ones can do 3 at a sweep. shimano has regressed.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

I guess i'm glad i'm decided to get a 2009 bike with ultegra sl as opposed to forking over the money for the 2010 bike


----------



## ewitz

reverse bolted hollow chainrings are a considerable improvement


----------



## LOUISSSSS

ewitz said:


> reverse bolted hollow chainrings are a considerable improvement


what exactly is that?


----------



## ewitz

LOUISSSSS said:


> what exactly is that?


the chainring bolts are on the inside of the small ring and the large ring is a hollow structure, considerably stiffer than any previous iteration of Ultegra


----------



## jermso

in that case upgrade the cranks and keep the rest of gruppo as old 6600.


----------



## darkest_fugue

ha ha i just read this now after upgrading my crank to a 6600 SL, no worries though i got a deal on it, i think the new one looks sweet although some of my friends find the finish plasticy looking, i think the SL is 12 grams heavier than the new one, i decided to save the 80 euros, plus the SL crank looks just as good on my bike


----------



## LOUISSSSS

got a pic?^^


----------



## darkest_fugue




----------



## darkest_fugue

there you go


----------



## LOUISSSSS

thank you thank you. thats a very nice bike. thats the 2009 Ultegra SL?

i thought the ultegra 6600 and ultegra SL were different items..?


----------



## darkest_fugue

i dont know but thats an SL crank, i got it cheap because its old news now and its 170mm my stock crank was 172.5, its 150 grams lighter than the stock crank though and looks pretty classy on my frame, bike is an 09 roubaix elite with a few upgrades, its currently sitting at around 8.3 kilos, im trying to get it just under 8 kilos on a budget, its not easy though


----------



## jermso

that's beauty of a speesh frame.


----------



## ronderman

FYI, I have the 6700 after ding ace for 18 years and campy 11 for two years. It's not great, not horrible. The cranks are a great improvement, the brakes are the same (I stayed with ace) and while the shifters look much, much better with hidden cables - the hoods are huge (and I'm 6'3" with fairly large hands) and the two shift up shift really kind of stinks (especially compared to campy).

All in all an improvement on looks and cranks - a setback on shifting and all else remains 
the same. I did get it for $700 and you can't beat that!


----------



## celticred

I've ridden both groups lately as part of the search for a new bike. For me, with small hands, the shape of the new shifters was a big improvement, enough to tip the balance. The front shifting on 6700 also seemed very good. I did notice a bit more effort required for the shifts on 6700, maybe due to the hidden cables?


----------



## jetdog9

6600-G is Ultegra SL, that crank is SL, has the "ice grey" finish (which I scratched the F%$K out of on mine just yesterday).

Edit: To clarify, I think there was "original" 6600 but SL was also listed as 6600, but more specifically as 6600-G... but the crankset on darkest_fugue's bike is definitely SL.


----------

